# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La CHS acuerda desembalsar sobre 400 hm3 para el regadío de la Cuenca del Segura en este año hidrológico

## Salut

> *La CHS acuerda desembalsar sobre 400 hm3 para el regadío de la Cuenca del Segura en este año hidrológico*
> 
> La Comisión de Desembalses del río Segura se ha reunido hoy en la sede de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) para estudiar, deliberar y hacer propuesta sobre el régimen de llenado y vaciado de los embalses reguladores de los recursos propios de la Cuenca del Segura, tal como establece la Ley de Aguas.
> 
> Esta comisión, presidida por Charo Quesada, presidenta del organismo de Cuenca, y de la que forman parte el director técnico, Joaquín Ezcurra; el comisario de Aguas, Manuel Aldeguer; y el jefe de Explotación, Julio Muñoz, está integrada mayoritariamente por representantes de los usuarios de agua del río Segura, especialmente de los de riego, quienes fueron nombrados por la Junta de Gobierno de la CHS a propuesta de la Asamblea de Usuarios del Organismo de Cuenca.
> 
> Durante la reunión, se ha tenido un amplio debate sobre la actual situación hidrológica y las necesidades de los regadíos, tomando como referencia las demandas de agua recogidas en el vigente Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca.
> 
> La propuesta de la Comisión de Desembalses, una vez conocida la estimación de las aportaciones, a la fecha de hoy, es de un desembalse aproximado entre los 370 y los 400 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) anuales para todo este año hidrológico (1 de octubre de 2010-30 de septiembre de 2011), sujeto a la evolución de los recursos de agua disponibles y siguiendo un criterio de regulación hiperanual.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/11/la-chs-acuer...o-hidrologico/

Bueno, ahora mismo entre recursos propios y las reservas del SCRATS tenemos:


Del SCRATS son sobre todo las reservas de La Pedrera:


Amos, de reservas propias tenemos pa año y algo... además, obviamente, de la aportación que se produzca en cabecera por las lluvias que tengamos  :Smile:

----------

